# Kings-Norton



## misscricket (Oct 25, 2017)

Has anyone heard of Kings-Norton saddles? I assume they're pretty new because looking up the brand is nearly impossible. I had to look into it a lot and found they're made in England & linked to Mansion House saddlery & Albion, which suggests that they're mid-grade but very good, but I'm not sure as to their actual quality? 

I've found a few listings on Ebay from 600$ to 1200$, though this listing (here) is extremely cheap so it makes me wonder, although the seller has a Lovatt & Ricketts priced similarly so I dont think that speaks for quality. Has anyone tried this brand before?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Garbage, not even good as a door stop.


----------

